

Airports put pictures of flies on urinals to lessen "spillage."  Really. - DanLivesHere
http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=2889002ad89d45ca21f50ba46&id=1a552f2f53&e=df8918339e

======
1tw
There are pubs in Scotland that, instead of flies on the urinals, feature
names of landlords guilty of forcing tenants from their land in the Clearances
of the 18th and 19th Centuries.

------
dablya
This is cooler:
[http://adweek.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/soccerurinal_2....](http://adweek.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/soccerurinal_2.jpg)

------
Aaronontheweb
Target practice?

~~~
DanLivesHere
Basically.

